# Boot hanging at "Trying to mount root from"



## mjb (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a Dell 2950, 2x4 Xeon E5430, 32GB RAM, PERC6/i and 2x PERC6/e's which suffered a power failure. Since then I have been unable to boot it. It was running amd64 8.0 cvsupped from about 3 weeks ago and custom kernel.

The boot ends at "Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mfid1s1a" unless I'm booting verbose when it also prints "trying /sbin/init" or something like that.  Single user mode is the same.

I have booted from CD and done a binary upgrade of base and GENERIC to 8.0-RELEASE, however it has made no difference.

I can't provide boot output as IPMI SOL doesn't seem able to keep up with the vast amount of mfi(4) controller log that gets spewed out



Any ideas?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 27, 2009)

This is doable? Just a chance it would fix it.
I don't have *any* experience with that problem
other than "having to change fstab for sata" though...
So it may be irrelevant:

```
(escape to loader prompt)
load /boot/kernel/geom_bsd.ko
load /boot/kernel/geom_mbr.ko
load /boot/kernel/geom_label.ko
(load some other relevant to the hardware there?
boot
```


----------



## mjb (Nov 27, 2009)

I've got it booting now... Re-did the 8.0R base binary upgrade to get a chroot shell, replaced my /etc files and ran fsck -y on everything.

I guess there may an issue somewhere with init's i/o handling when driving a serial console - when it hung the kernel would print (eg. plugging a USB device) to the screen but not serial, and it wouldn't take input from anywhere, although hammering ctrl-alt-del repeatedly would trigger a reboot. This is of course compounded by the IPMI Serial-Over-LAN being sensitive to NIC state

Wish I could look at this further, but it takes a long time to boot this server, and I need it running. Might have a play and see if I can get a serial port working under virtualisation


----------

